# Oosik



## redneckacorn (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I once saw a nice patch cutting knife made from a coon bone. The other day while in the woods I came across a fat little coon bone inside a nasty yearling coon that needed help leaving the turkey and quail alone this spring so I helped him out, he gave me his oosik (or coon bone) for the nice gesture. It's drying now and I'm going to make a knife handle out of it since my wife wouldn't wear it around her neck. Does anyone know of somewhere I can purchase or trade (for somemore coon bones) a small carbon or damascus blade I could mount in one??? Thanks


----------



## knap_123 (Jan 9, 2009)

check out paleo planet in the blacksmith section.  someone will have a blade i'm sure.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2009)

They are better for a toothpick


----------



## rip18 (Jan 9, 2009)

Just a reminder about sexual innuendo and sexually-charged language...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=219219


----------



## germag (Jan 9, 2009)

I have a custom made automatic knife that has an oosic handle, but it's walrus oosic. I never heard of raccoon oosic.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 9, 2009)

germag said:


> I have a custom made automatic knife that has an oosic handle, but it's walrus oosic. I never heard of raccoon oosic.



They sell them in New Orleans as "souvenirs."


----------



## germag (Jan 9, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> They sell them in New Orleans as "souvenirs."



Alrightythen.....NOLA is my home town and I still never heard of it.  Shows how much I pay attention.....then again, I never go to the tourist traps when I go home.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry for breaking the rules. But it's for real. I googled it and was very surprised at all the critters who have one. I once saw some patch knives with racoon oosik handles, but they where larger than the one I have. Makes for a great conversation peice. Sorry and it won't happen again.


----------



## germag (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't think anybody broke the rules...I think rip18 just saw an excellent, prime, perfect, beautiful opportunity for some rule breaker to break the rules....and so it was sort of a pre-emptive warning in case said rule breaker was lurking in the shadows ready to break the rules.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 10, 2009)

Cool , I'll try  not to give those rule breakers a chance to break the rules.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 12, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> They are better for a toothpick



or a whisle ....









sorry Sir , I had to ......


----------



## choctawlb (Jan 12, 2009)

Ain't nobody broke any rules, but there are some many bones in a coon you have to be specific in your terminology to infer the proper location for reference. I guess that's what happens when you live in the United States of the Offended. Before long you won't be able to say Hi without offending somebody.
Ken


----------



## dutchman (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't believe I just read what I just read.

Ken is right. No rule breakage in this thread.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 12, 2009)

germag said:


> Alrightythen.....NOLA is my home town and I still never heard of it.  Shows how much I pay attention.....then again, I never go to the tourist traps when I go home.



They don't call them "Oosiks" over there though


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 14, 2009)

I got mine boiled tonight . Gonna try to polish it some and find something to hang it on.


----------



## schreck_1 (Jan 16, 2009)

By the way "bacculum" or "os penis" are the terms commonly used in biological science to refer to the bone in question.


----------



## tuffdawg (Jan 17, 2009)

I am just lost. But I dont want anyone getting banned for explaining it too me. Somebody PLEASE send me a pm.


----------



## Barehunter (Jan 20, 2009)

I have the oosiks from two of the bears that I killed.  Never figured out anything cool to do with them. Just a conversation piece I guess.  Buddy of mine showed his bear oosik to his mother-in-law.  She was holding it when he told her what it was and she slung it across the room!  Bear guide said they made good swizzle sticks but I'm not much of a drinker.  Another buddy had a coon oosik in his hat brim and the security people at the airport had him explain what it was.  That was quite a scene!!  "It's a WHAT?"


----------



## knap_123 (Jan 20, 2009)

barehunter, your a better man than me with  gathering those conversation pieces!   lol


----------



## Barehunter (Jan 21, 2009)

knap_123 said:


> barehunter, your a better man than me with  gathering those conversation pieces!   lol



Thankfully the guide took care of "removing and preparing" the swizzle stick.  I didn't even know there was such a bone at the time!


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 25, 2009)

hey I got it dried , I'm gonna need a very well, well before I get in trouble again, lets just say its a nice conversation piece but it aint near big enough to hold on to. So I'm still looking for a BIGGER one. Does the bear one look like a coon one???


----------



## Barehunter (Jan 25, 2009)

redneckacorn said:


> hey I got it dried , I'm gonna need a very well, well before I get in trouble again, lets just say its a nice conversation piece but it aint near big enough to hold on to. So I'm still looking for a BIGGER one. Does the bear one look like a coon one???




The bear one looks about like a pencil as far as size.  Maybe 7" long and pretty much a straight bone with a rounded end.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 26, 2009)

Barehunter said:


> I have the oosiks from two of the bears that I killed.  Never figured out anything cool to do with them. Just a conversation piece I guess.  Buddy of mine showed his bear oosik to his mother-in-law.  She was holding it when he told her what it was and she slung it across the room!  Bear guide said they made good swizzle sticks but I'm not much of a drinker.  Another buddy had a coon oosik in his hat brim and the security people at the airport had him explain what it was.  That was quite a scene!!  "It's a WHAT?"


I saved the oosik off the bear I took in Canada and told everyone it was a bear whistle...

The look on their face was priceless after blowing on it for a few minutes and it not "whistlin'"...... only to find out what it actually was.


----------



## Barehunter (Jan 26, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I saved the oosik off the bear I took in Canada and told everyone it was a bear whistle...
> 
> The look on their face was priceless after blowing on it for a few minutes and it not "whistlin'"...... only to find out what it actually was.




Now that right there is funny!!!!


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 26, 2009)

that my friend would be priceless, I can think of more than one old soul I'd like to tell about that old whistle...!!!


----------



## Willjo (Jan 30, 2009)

*ornament*

Redneckacorn, here is a suggestion for your ornament bone. You could proudley display it like this man. I found one like this in a 4,000 year old trash pit.


----------



## redneckacorn (Jan 30, 2009)

Wow, thats a nice one, if my nose had a hole in it for one like his does I'd certainly wear mine right up there like that. Trouble is the good Lord didn't give me one of those holes like that one, dang it!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 4, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> I saved the oosik off the bear I took in Canada and told everyone it was a bear whistle...
> 
> The look on their face was priceless after blowing on it for a few minutes and it not "whistlin'"...... only to find out what it actually was.



I think I will have to do that to some folks


----------



## Willjo (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is what is believed to be an indian fishing lure found in one of the depper sections of a Florida river. It is made with the bone in question and a piece of deer tine. There was several bones found in the river without the deer tine and they think the body part was made of wood on these and rotted away.


----------



## creekrocket (Oct 4, 2009)

germag said:


> I don't think anybody broke the rules...I think rip18 just saw an excellent, prime, perfect, beautiful opportunity for some rule breaker to break the rules....and so it was sort of a pre-emptive warning in case said rule breaker was lurking in the shadows ready to break the rules.



Ditto


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 5, 2009)

Willjo said:


> Here is what is believed to be an indian fishing lure found in one of the depper sections of a Florida river. It is made with the bone in question and a piece of deer tine. There was several bones found in the river without the deer tine and they think the body part was made of wood on these and rotted away.



That is pretty cool.  I have never seen that before.


----------



## redneckacorn (Oct 12, 2009)

That is very cool.


----------

